# Marzocchi fork clicking noise



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

hello
on my dirt jam comp after about 10mm of travel my fork is making this horrible clicking noise. anyone know why its doing this?


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

my friends dirt jumper is doin the same thing...we cant figure it out


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Could be the spring knocking up against the inside of the stanchion. Use shims on top of the spring to add more preload or wrap the spring in thermal shrink wrap. Butyl tubes work alright too.


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

My old 05' DJ 3's always made a bunch of clanking noise. Ended up selling them and getting a 36.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Have the shop look at it, but marzocchi forks in general aren't quiet forks. Sometimes noise doesn't mean anything is wrong.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

check the race,and check if your forks were installed properly


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

all cheaper marzocchi forks make that niose, its just topping out because for one, theres no rebound controll. you fork is just coil, theres nothing wrong with it, it just clicks.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Dont know how helpful this would be but, on my spinner fork it started clicking because the bushings were all shittted out and basically it got replaced under warrranty. That's my two cents.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's only top-out when it's on the rebound, he's got clicking under slight compression. I say it's the spring rattling. The Drop-Offs do have rebound dampening, it's just not adjustable.

There's a lot that you can do to make the fork feel better, but it's quite a bit of work, and still not really worth it.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

My DJ 1 did smething kinda like that. Turns out it was the spring hitting the inside of the stachion like XSL-Will said. I just deal with it, now that I know that there isn't really anything wrong.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

my dj comp does the same thing, but only after i got stuck in a torrential downpour... took it apart, nothing wrong with it. it's just noisy.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

my dj protothing always makes weirdass clicky noises, nothings wrong though.


----------

